
Leaker Says Apple Planning ARM-Based 12-Inch MacBook, Game Controller, and More - tosh
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/04/20/apple-controller-12-inch-arm-macbook-rumors/
======
Hamuko
The 12-inch MacBook is pretty much the only kind of computer where ARM really
makes sense in my opinion. So basically that and the MacBook Air. Don't really
see the point in an ARM MacBook Pro and even less in ARM Mac Mini, ARM iMac or
the unthinkable ARM Mac Pro.

Granted, this kind of a strategy would require Apple to maintain two versions
of macOS, one for x86 and one for ARM. But Microsoft at least is managing to
pull that off, so it's not at least impossible.

